# Traducción del Manual MSP430



## lorencai (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola, 

he iniciado este tema con la intención de recibir ayuda en la traducción de algunas expresiones o terminología de la familia de microcontroladores MSP430, especialmente el MSP430F4794.

Estoy realizando mi proyecto de fin de carrera sobre un sensor de campo magnético, y le voy a implementar este micro. Mi principal problema es que no tengo ni idea de microcontroladores, por lo que, para entender un poco a lo que me estoy enfrentando antes de meterme a programarlo me he dispuesto a traducir gran parte del manual (+ de 900 paginas en inglés)de dicho micro. Actualmente he traducido bastante información pero siempre me quedan ciertas dudas, algunas veces voy a ver a un profesor especializado que me ayuda, pero no quiero robarle mucho tiempo.

En definitiva, si alguien se presta voluntario para leer lo que estoy haciendo, para mí sería muy gratificante. Por otra parte si alguien estuviera interesado en que le pasara mi trabajo para su propio beneficio, igualmente gratificado por mi cuenta.

Saludos.

El mensaje anterior era introductorio, así que ahora lanzo la primera pregunta. Estoy en la parte del convertidor analógico-digital y se me presenta la siguiente duda:

"Each channel has up to eight *fully differential multiplexed analog input pairs* including a built-in temperature sensor and a divided supply voltage."

Principalmente me disturba lo que está en negrita.


----------



## Basalto (Sep 22, 2010)

Yo como lo entiendo es que "Tiene 8 convertidores individuales con un sensor de temperatura para que la lectura no varie con la temperatura. y que son de tipo divisor resistivo". Aunque no me hagas mucho caso que ando de ingles un poco justito.


----------



## lorencai (Sep 29, 2010)

Vamos señores, participen un poco y díganme lo poco interesante que es mi tema. O simplemente mándenme a la m*****da. Aunque prefiero una participación constructiva.


----------



## jjfonsecaz (Sep 29, 2010)

que tal lorencai

Pues me parece muy buena tu iniciativa, pero no haz puesto la traduccion que ya llevas ni el manual original en ingles. En cuanto a lo que te perturba del convertidor ADC no entiendo cual es el problema; es un convertidor con entrada diferencial lo que quiere decir que usas 2 pines y no solo uno. Es multiplexado porque solo tienes un convertidor asi que es imposible que hagas multiples conversiones en un solo ciclo, o mejor dicho solo puedes hacer una conversion por canal que estes usando.

En pocas palabras es como cualquier otro convertidor no hay gran misterio, te sugeriria que nos dieras muy explicitamente tus dudas y yo creo de esa forma se formaria mas la dinamica para que mas personas participen de tu proyecto.

saludos


----------



## lorencai (Sep 29, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta jjfonsecaz. Lo que quería transmitir con esa duda es que no sé cómo traducirlo al español.
No he dejado ningún material porque no sé si alguien lo necesita o quiere echarle un vistazo. En caso de que cualquier persona quiera tenerlo, sólo tiene que pedirlo.


----------



## juantru1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola lorencai, estoy haciendo mi proyecto con un micro de la misma familia, en concreto msp430f435, si puedes colgar la traducción te lo agradecería, ya que estoy un poco pegado en el ingles. 
Bueno, saludos y espero que progreses con el.


----------



## lorencai (Oct 4, 2010)

juantru1 dijo:


> Hola lorencai, estoy haciendo mi proyecto con un micro de la misma familia, en concreto msp430f435, si puedes colgar la traducción te lo agradecería, ya que estoy un poco pegado en el ingles.
> Bueno, saludos y espero que progreses con el.



Hola juantru1, me anima saber que quizás pueda ayudarte lo que estoy haciendo pero espero que entiendas que no debes fiarte 100% del contenido ya que no soy un experto y todavía tengo que contrastarlo con el Señor V de la escuela. Hay cosas que sólo son del F4794 y la mayoría son de la familia entera, por lo que debes asegurarte de lo que utilizas, además el manual no está completo. De todas formas espero que te sirva de ayuda y si tienes alguna sugerencia no dudes en decírmela.


----------



## kal00 (Oct 4, 2010)

Fácil, la traducción sería ésta:


"Cada canal tiene hasta 8 pares de entradas analógicas multiplexadas totalmente diferenciales, incluyendo un sensor de temperatura integrado y un voltaje de alimentación dividido."


----------



## lorencai (Oct 5, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> Fácil, la traducción sería ésta:
> 
> 
> "Cada canal tiene hasta 8 pares de entradas analógicas multiplexadas totalmente diferenciales, incluyendo un sensor de temperatura integrado y un voltaje de alimentación dividido."



gracias, es lo que pensaba, pero me sonaba un poco extraño.


----------



## amozoo (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola a todos, yo tambien estoy haciendo un proyecto con un micro msp430, el proyecto consiste en un aparato que pueda identificar el color del objeto que tenga adelante, la idea que tengo es utilizar tres fotorresistencias, cada una cubierta con un filtro de diferente color(rojo, azul y verde), las fotorresistencias van conectadas a entradas analogicas del micro que, al pulsar un boton toma las lecturas de las tres, hace algunas operaciones y devuelve un numero que representa algun color en un display de 7 segmentos. Si alguien puede ayudarme con ejemplos de codigo para manejar entradas analogicas se lo agradeceria mucho. 

Ya estoy leyendo el manual y me parece una excelente idea ya que casi no hay informacion detallada sobre el tema en espanol.
un saludo a todos y gracias


----------



## curioso207 (Ene 4, 2011)

por fortuna andaba por aqui para su suerte acabo de subirles el manual traducido y ejemplos de los diferentes proyectos con estos microcontroladores




espero les sirva de utilidad Saludos

y recuerden que este tema tambien es interesante y nadien los mandara a la nada


----------



## zeperick (Feb 9, 2011)

saludos,  como te puedo hacer llegar un curso que tengo sobre el MSP430 es en español y esta muy bueno!!!


----------



## lorencai (Feb 9, 2011)

Pues cuelgalo en megaupload, o en algun servidor de archivos. Los hay que no necesitan registro.


----------



## zeperick (Feb 9, 2011)

hola: les dejo el link del seminario en megaupload, espero les sirva.


----------



## lorencai (Feb 10, 2011)

Muchas gracias, seguro que me será útil


----------



## humbert182 (May 25, 2011)

he encontrado una pagina muy buena con los contenidos basicos para empezar a programar estos microcontroladores

siento que aun le faltan algunos contenidos pero segun esto hace apenas unos dias que fue creada, lo bueno e interesante es que cada semana suben nuevos temas y ejemplos

siento que vale la pena hechar una mirada y ver como es que progresa, por lo pronto sera de mucha ayuda

http://todomcu.scienceontheweb.net

olvide ponerles el link pero aqui esta


----------



## siegfried18 (Feb 22, 2012)

alguien puede volver a subir los links? .. megaupload ha muerto :S ... mediafire esta reinando :B


----------



## lorencai (Feb 23, 2012)

siegfried18, espero que no tengas prisa, ahora mismo no puedo subir el documento que yo realicé. Si no te importa verlo a partir del lunes, lo subo entonces, si te parece demasiado tarde lo dejo entonces.


----------



## siegfried18 (Feb 24, 2012)

lorencai no tengo prisa, puedo esperar unos dias !!


----------



## Arte8bits (Feb 27, 2012)

Hola,

Espero que esta entrada que escribí en mi blog pueda ayudarte, ya que es un resumen del micro en castellano.

http://www.javierlongares.com/arte-en-8-bits/msp430-una-guia-de-referencia-en-castellano/

Saludos


----------



## camarasajuan (Mar 28, 2012)

Buenas, saludos a los miembros del foro. No suelo postear pero como este tema me agrada paso a dar mi opion.
En lo particular no tengo mucho conocimiento de ingles .. solo bastante tecnico..pero si tu idea es de poder emplear el msp430 antes que nada te digo que te compres una placa programadora .. no se si esta que necesitas u otra y comiences a realizar los ejemplos que te brinda TI.
Mi pregunta es porque queres emplear ese micro?
Por algo en particular?

Podes emplear a proteus de modo alternativo hasta que disponga de tu placa ya que tiene muchos errores cuando el codigo se hace mas complejo.

Bueno Saludos 
Juan


----------



## proyecto (May 1, 2012)

hola lorencai como vas!
hoy vi que has estado trabajando con los microcontroladores MSP430
yo acabo de comprar el launchpad pero me interesa conocer lo que has trabajado con estos micros, trate de descargar tu aporte pero .... ya sabes megaupload esta caida, te agradezco cualquier tipo de ayuda y ojala el archivo que estabas traduciendo


----------



## R-Mario (May 8, 2012)

Vamos hay que actualizar esos links me megaupload levanto las patas pa'rriba. 

Yo tambine recien compre la launchpad, he decir que esperaba mayores problemas al empezar a usar una nueva linea de microcontroladores, pero ciertamente les digo que no es asi, es cierto que odio las datasheet de Texas "me gustan mas la de atmel" pero Texas tiene algo genial y eso es la herramienta GRACE que practicamente hace el trabajo sucio "de leer la datasheet pa ver donde esta el registo y como se configura" y a ti solo te queda poner tu codigo y que mejor que tambien en C.

Hasta ahorita he mudado casi todas las practicas que realize con AVR a los MSP430G "no tengo para comprarme los F" jeje


----------



## foso (May 8, 2012)

No sean vagos, hay que aprender a entender los datasheets. Una vez que le agarras la mano a uno, el resto sale como trompada. El inglés técnico es siempre el mismo. 
Fuera de eso. Cualquier duda sobre los msp430 solo pregunten, tal vez pueda aportar algo, he programado unos cuantos.
saludos


----------



## R-Mario (May 12, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, foso ya que te ofreciste a responder a algunas dudas, espero me puedas ayudar con este.

Se trata de realizar retardos mas o menos precisos con los micros de la serie value line, veras en un ejemplo vi que usaron una funciona llamada __delay_cicles(); pero no se en que libreria esta, tambien me gustaria sabe si existe alguna funcion del tipo delay_ms() o delay_us()   o en su defecto como realizar estos retardos.

hasta ahorita he recurrido a los ciclos for "para no usar los timer", la cuestion es que desconosco cuantos cuanto tiempo le toma ejecutar un ciclo for.

Humm ahorita que lo pienso voy a ver si en el emulador puedo ver eso.

Gracias


----------



## biopic (May 12, 2012)

hola no existen delay_ms() o delay_us()

La funcion __delay_cicles(); esta en la libreria  intrinsics.h (almenos en Code Composer Studio que es el queyo uso) y esta haceun retadardo exacto de los ciclos que le indiques, solo haz tus calculos segun tufrecuencia del rejoj, (recuerda que la frecuencia del MCLK por default es 800kHz masomenos pero algunos micro ya taren frecuencias previamente calibradas checa el datasheet)  en ensamblador si  se poco, y te puedo ayudar en lo que sepa , un saludo


----------



## R-Mario (May 14, 2012)

Muy bien biopic, triste quede estaba bien acostumbrado a _delay_us() en AVR studio  En fin ya me quede mas tranquilo, ¿aunque me surge otra duda, como averiguste que _delay_cicles pertenece a la libreria intrisics.h? ¿habra alguna guia sobre las librerias disponibles en code composer studio?

Gracias por responder


----------



## biopic (May 14, 2012)

un saludo paisano que tal  
si para C aqui esta el manual, de todas maneras en la pagina de texas esta todo lo necesario de hecho con los ejemplos que te brindan aprendi mucho , un saludo a todo el foro! buenas tardes


----------



## R-Mario (May 14, 2012)

Se ve muy interezante el manual, me lo voy a chutar todo, sale muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## foso (May 14, 2012)

Hola, mirá yo me armé esta librería para realizar retardos con los msp430 sin usar timmers. Para hacer retardos de µs uso las macro, por ejemplo:

DELAY_5_US;  //retardo de 5 µs

la librería tiene retardos de 1µs a 10µs solamente, pero para mas µs se pueden colocar varios. Lo que si hay que tener en cuenta es que estas macros usan el nemónico NOP, con lo cual te ocupan una posición de memoria por cada ciclo de tiempo perdido, pero la ventaja es que son precisos.

Para retardos de ms hay una funcion que es bastante exacta delay_ms( valor de ms ). 

Solo hay que modificar la constante FREC con el valor en MHz usado, de 1 a 16.

La librería todavía la sigo modificando. Hay una función delay_50us() que es precisa a frecuencias mas grandes pero no aconsejo usarla a bajas frecuencias, todavía tengo que laburarla.

Biopic, interesante esa funcion __delay_cicles(), no la conocía, pero en la versión de CCS que tengo yo no me aparece, tal vez haya cambiado de nombre. La librería intrinsics.h sí la tengo.

saludos


----------



## biopic (May 14, 2012)

hola foso  yo hago mis delays  nadamas decrementando el R5 por ejemplo y suando los modos de direccionamiento  que mas ciclos tardan , y ya nadamas los ajusto con unos cuantos nop tambien, aunque casi siempre los  hago al tanteo jaja.
yo tengo CCS v5.1 que version usas tu???


----------



## foso (May 14, 2012)

haaa con razón, pensé que el actualizado era yo, pero soy el desactualizado jeje. Tengo la v4.2. Voy a ver si la actualizo.

gracias


----------

